# 9 UC question



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

Afternoon Boys,
Is there someone at Bersa I can e mail and ask exactly what front sight I will need/can get to put the POI of the 9 UC at the 6 o'clock position? (meaning the hole in the target at 7 yards will be sitting on TOP of the front sight, not 1" above)? I'll even settle for dead on if I gotta. I really like this weapon but don't like the spray and pray combat sights. I can't be the only one that wants this setup. Is there someone at Bersa I could e mail and ask?? I'm getting close to ordering a weapon and if need be, I can order the front sight first and have it here before the weapon gets here.
I need some help here Boys, I know what I want/need out of MY weapon, and I would like it to be a Bersa. There's gotta be someone that has a part number for me.


----------

